# k/c group



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi there, I'm in Pinon Hills, CA and would like to see if anyone around here would like to start a k/c get together, once or twice a month. If you live here you know theres nothing out here and I thought it would be nice to gather a few times a month. If you're interested let me know by PM and lets see how many we can met.


----------



## sunansand101 (Mar 6, 2011)

Well I live just off Palmdale Ave. near the Columbia Jr. High school. I'm not sure how far away Pinon Hills is from here. But if it wasn't too far I would be interested!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

love to have a knitting group in my hometown of Tucson Az! good luck on that !


----------



## Kowgirl (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi HoodedMaiden ... me, too! Where are you in Tucson?


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd love to have one in the Shelley, Firth Idaho area -- anyone out there?


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

im on the south side.. would be awesome to get together! ..somewhere mabe in the middle mabe??


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Is there anyone in southern MN or eastern WI that would like to get together for a k/c. I live in Rochester. My summer is in northern MN near Grand Rapids if there is anyone near that part of MN that would also like to get together.


----------



## Kowgirl (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm on the north side of town, but so what? I like the idea of meeting somewhere in the middle ... I *think* there's a yarn shop downtown that I have yet to visit. Let me know!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Me too Hooded...would love an AZ knit group close to Sun City...we could knit then swim here.

Camilla



hoodedmaiden60 said:


> love to have a knitting group in my hometown of Tucson Az! good luck on that !


----------

